

Ask HN: How can I find all domains that contain XYZ? - ashishk

Hi all,<p>I'm looking into an SEO strategy and want to check out competing domain names (and their search rank). Is there a way to search for all domains that contain a phrase or keyword?<p>For example, can I search for all domains that contain "bananasforsale"?
======
adrianwaj
try googling inurl:bananasforsale

